# Burgenweg DA-Weinheim - Saisonabschlusstour - einige Fragen!



## andy1 (7. September 2012)

Wir planen im Oktober evtl. den Burgenweg zu fahren als Saisonabschlusstour unser örtlichen MTB-Gruppe die allesamt von etwas weiter weg kommt.
Sind aus aum Siegen/Siegerland und so im mittleren Alter, alle recht fit.

Die Webseite mit dem schön aufbereiteten Infos dürfte ja bekannt sein:
http://mountainbike-touren.net/Burgenweg.15.0.html
Es sollten aber die ersten 3 Teilstrecken von der Webseite bis nach Weinheim reichen für diese Tour.
Wir müssten also mit dem Auto zum anreisen - evtl. Darmstadt nähe Böllenfalltor wo man gut einsteigen könnte.

Es wird auch Wert auf einen geselligen Abschluss gelegt (mit etws Gerstenkaltschalenverkostung) wo dann auch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in einem Hotel gesucht wird.

Vielleicht sind wir keine 10 Leute.
Ab Auerbach  müsste man evtl sowieso eine leicht andere Wegführung wählen da wir dann  nicht so weit runter zwischen den Häusern fahren müssen.
Also die Strecke finden wir schon (ist teils mein ehemaliges Trainingsrevier), ein GPS-Gerät hat wohl niemand von uns. Sich auskennende Mitfahrer wären sicherlich möglich.
*

Kann jemand in/bei Weinheim eine gute Gastronomie empfehlen?
Am Marktplatz gibts da doch reichlich - sollte doch ok sein?*

*Und kennt jemand ein Hotel wo man als Biker gut aufgenommen wird ?? *

Wir kommen wohl "nur" mit Bike + Rucksack.
Wir brauchen kein Luxusdomiziel aber es sollte ok sein!


----------



## DerandereJan (7. September 2012)

Moin,

als alter Weinheimer kann ich die Gastronomie der Burgruine Windeck empfehlen. Geniale Aussicht gibts gratis dazu. Am Marktplatz nicht ins La Cantina oder den Grünen Baum gehen, die möchten gerne "Haute-Cuisine" sein... 
Unterkunft dürfte so in der Richtung am günstigsten/komfortabelsten sein >> http://www.winkler-boehler.com/html/ferienwohnungen_weinheim.html

Weitere Hilfe findet ihr hier >> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336179&highlight=Burgenweg

Ne super Tour habt ihr euch rausgesucht!
Grüße,

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2012)

Oder hier einkehren :

http://www.woinemer-hausbrauerei.de/

Das essen ist auch sehr lecker nicht nur das Bier


----------



## DerandereJan (7. September 2012)

oh ja! Sehr guter Tip! 

Und natürlich zentraler gelegen als die Burgruine...


----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2012)

Ich sag nur: laufender odenwälder = kochkäse Schnitzel


----------



## Peter-S (8. September 2012)

+1 für die Woinermer von mir


----------



## pfalz (11. September 2012)

Woinemer


----------

